# over 40 own eggs and had a baby



## ajay (Oct 30, 2007)

we had a diagnosis with blood tests that our baby had a one in six chance of a chromosomal abormality however he was born without any. i had alot of aftercare with being an older mum and decided not to have the tests ie amnio. glad i didnt tho. so many stories of those that hadnt and had healthy babies. dont be put off by the medical profession in regard to your age as its in my opinion - scaremongering. i did not enjoy my pregnancy due to this which is very sad. i cried all the way through my scan and they found an abnormality with his limb - incidentally he was born ok. so for all those older mums worrying please dont as the chances are they will be fine.


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks ajay, 
I have just started reading up on the tests as I'm now at the 6th week and hoping we will make it this time. The tests seem all so daunting, hope I am referred to someone at the time that can explain things well.


----------



## shortbutsosweet (Feb 14, 2011)

hi ajay
thanks for your post, i am 40 and due to start treatment soon, there is so much negativity around older mums and their babies glad to see something so positive


----------

